# Did anyone appeal the ptsb  3.25% rate issue to the Customer Appeals Panel



## Brendan Burgess (19 Sep 2016)

I presume that this has been appealed and rejected. 

But I would be interested in seeing the arguments used on both sides. 

Brendan


----------



## cluwex23 (19 Sep 2016)

Have appealed rate and compensation, awaiting appeals panel decision. Received a copy of PTSB's submission to the panel. 

Standard reply to the rate issue, i.e. no rate specified, standardisation sheet not a legally binding doc etc.

PTSB made no response or arguement against level of compensation, so we are hopeful on this side of things.

I would argue that it was a deliberate ploy by PTSB to deny customers trackers they were entitlement too by offering short term gains i.e. move off fixed rate to a lower variable rate at no break out cost, but to their long term detriment. PTSB claim there was a glitch in their mortgage break out calculator.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Sep 2016)

Hi clu

That is very interesting and it will be more interesting to see the Appeals Panel decision.

Any chance you could email me a copy of the PTSB submission? brendan at this website. 

Thanks

Brendan


----------



## random2011 (4 Jan 2017)

Does anyone have an update on the margin argument where PTSB did offer trackers but at ECB + 3.25% (or 2.25% in some cases) I realise there is a High Court case about to start or has started.

With trackers firmly back in the spotlight again I would expect that progress would be made and the correct margins applied accordingly with PTSB and AIB and other banks applying very high margins to trackers.


----------



## mister32 (4 Jan 2017)

What high court case?


----------



## Wardy7 (4 Jan 2017)

No update but the there is a lot going on.  What's happening isn't really for public consumption at this stage.

Watch this space......!!


----------



## Suz2015 (5 Jan 2017)

Has anybody had a response from CAP about the rate issue - accepting or rejecting? Has anyone had a successful compensation appeal either? Very tiring process!


----------



## Suz2015 (9 Feb 2017)

Any updates would be appreciated? Losing the will!


----------

